# Computer cooling fan.



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Computer fans are either 5v or 12v DC fans. Just know which you are getting when you order one (I suggest newegg.com or tigerdirect.com) and connect it to a matching wall-wart style transformer. You'll need to know some very basic electrical wiring to make this happen. Cut the plug end off of the transformer, use a multimeter to determint + from - and wire it to the fan accordingly.

If you are not keen on wiring like this, you can also get a USB cooling fan and a 120v USB plug-in adapter:

















The above images were found on Amazon.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Why now have the manuf fix the issue due to design defect. If it's out of warranty....I would be writing letters. 

Otherwise....just guy a muffin fan that is good for 120Vac...just as cheap if not cheaper.....and a lot less hassle to hook up. 

You should be able to get one for less than $15. Anything USB is going to cost you a lot more in adapters.

edit....I lied....how about less than $10

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/sho...source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

Just FYI sometimes removing the shroud changes the airflow and increases the problem. You might try blowing out of vacuuming the cooling holes in the motor, they may clog from dust sticking to oily film from the motor.


----------

